# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Técnica e instrucciones para la "clonación" de plantas

## msantini

ghjlklhhfggfgfgdfdfsdsdsdfdf.jpg  Foto: portalfruticola.com      *TÉCNICA DE ETIOLACIÓN* *La Etiolación en las plantas. Ventajas y desventajas* 
La Etiolación es un proceso natural que ocurre en las plantas por la ausencia prolongada de luz en una zona específica o en la planta completa. Este fenómeno se basa en la pérdida parcial o total de los pigmentos clorofílicos en los tejidos de los tallos transformándolos en tejidos blanquecinos muy similares al de las raíces. El proceso de etiolación también se manifiesta en plantas enteras o plántulas recién germinadas observándose crecimientos  desproporcionados del tallo principal en busca de luz; en dicho crecimiento los tallos se hacen más delgados y pierden pigmentación (la pigmentación la concentran hacia la región apical). Este fenómeno es utilizado en algunas ocasiones en la comida tradicional china (frijol chino) donde se germinan semillas en la oscuridad para que se etiolen las plántulas y luego ser consumidas.  
La etiolación o etiolado es una técnica basada en la capacidad de una rama vegetal en transformar su corteza con cloroplastos, capaz de realizar la fotosíntesis, en corteza sin cloroplastos, muy parecida a la corteza de las raíces. Esto se realiza privándola de la luz mediante la colocación de una cinta opaca alrededor de la parte de la rama que queramos etiolar. 
De esta manera la corteza transformada tiene mayor facilidad en emitir raíces, lo que permite la reproducción clónica de las plantas, especialmente las muy reacias a enraizar. 
En la naturaleza este fenómeno se produce de forma espontánea al quedar cubierta una rama baja de un árbol, arbusto o liana por un desprendimiento de tierra o por las hojas caídas en otoño. Al quedar privada de la luz, la parte enterrada sufre un proceso natural de etiolación con posterior emisión de raíces. Esto mismo ocurre en las técnicas de acodo simple, acodo aéreo y aporcado. 
La técnica de etiolado o etiolación es muy sencilla, y con ello se aumenta considerablemente las posibilidades de éxito a la hora de realizar un acodo.  *Acodo simple:*   *Acodo múltiple:* 
Se podría decir que el fundamento en un acodo simple es el mismo, la privación de la luz en una parte de la planta lo que produce un cambio en las células de esa parte de la planta. 
En los acodos aéreos, que es lo que nos interesa en este caso, se procederá a tapar la parte a acodar con algo oscuro para impedir que la luz continúe a dar en ese tramo por donde queremos realizarlo. 
Sirva de ejemplo este taxodium que se acodó para dar paso a una sustitución de ápice sin perder la parte superior del árbol.  
Al impedir que la luz de en ese tramo del tronco, lo que provocamos es que la corteza con células llamadas cloroplastos capaces de realizar la fotosíntesis, mute a corteza sin cloroplastos, algo similar a la de las raíces, por ello su blanqueo cuando se retira el protector. Esta mutación da lugar a la aparición de primordios radicales, que son esos puntitos anunciadores del brote de una raíz. 
Es importante si la planta que estamos etiolando está al sol, cubrir la parte sometida a este tratamiento con papeles de periodico o similar, ya que el negro atrae y concentra mucho calor y podría ser perjudicial. 
El tiempo de un etiolado varía entre tres y doce meses, por lo que habrá que revisar de vez en cuando su estado.  *Ventajas y desventajas de la etiolación para las plantas:*  *Ventajas:* 
Es muy útil para lograr la reproducción asexual por acodos aéreos de muchas plantas debido a que la desaparición de los pigmentos clorofílicos en pequeñas regiones del tallo, incentivan a la formación de nuevos retoños o raíces adventicias. La etiolación de tallos de algunos árboles o arbustos (jóvenes) facilita el esquejado porque la aplicación de hormonas de enraizamiento en dichos tallos etiolados, actúan con mayor rapidez. La etiolación de plántulas de algunas legumbres es muy apreciada en el mundo culinario siendo incorporadas en numerosos platos tradicionales. La etiolación puede ser controlada, es decir, es fácil someter a una planta o región de esta con un trozo de tela oscura o trasladándola a una habitación oscura; además en tejidos etiolados que luego reciben luz, pueden volver a concentrarse pigmentos clorofílicos. En plantas  crasas hemos observado que la etiolación controlada permite una mayor producción de hijuelos y raíces en los tallos, Ejemplo: Algunas suculentas del género Echeveria etioladas desarrollan tallos largos y rastreros donde forman muchos más hijuelos y raíces que en plantas no etioladas.  *Desventajas:* 
La etiolación provoca en todas las plantas crecimientos anormales y débiles atrayendo frecuentemente a parásitos oportunistas fatales. Si una plántula recién germinada en un ambiente umbrío se etiola, es probable que no logre mantener una posición erecta del delgado tallo (no logra soportar el peso de los cotiledones) y morir por rotura de este sino encuentra una fuente de luz lo más pronto posible. El crecimiento etiolado de las plántulas las hace más débiles y susceptibles al ataque de hongos y bacterias. En plantas crasas por ejemplo, la etiolación puede afectar de forma irreversible la estética de la planta.  *Fuente: portalfruticola.com|Jardi-Mundani|Naturaleza Tropical* Temas similares: Artículo: La "sangre" de las plantas: el xilema, el floema y la savia en la fisiología vegetal Artículo: "Avocados from Peru" obtiene certificación de alimento saludable para el corazón "Heart-Check" Artículo: Costa Rica: Técnica innovadora para producir un "superjugo" de mora Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES.

----------


## carlos.1

hola , gracias por la información , no conocía la etiolacion de las plantas , esto cuando es mas recomendable hacerlo , cuando la planta este ya adulta _?

----------

